
Where have all the MacBooks gone at Linux conferences - rbanffy
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3064273/linux/where-have-all-the-macbooks-gone-at-linux-conferences.html
======
buserror
It's pretty simple really. OSX used to be pretty nice, back then. Quick, very
stable, lots of features etc.

Then, the ioOSification started, and we're down to El Crapitan where the
Mail.app barely works anymore. And that version is the last of a string of
versions that were a lot worse as well...

On the other side, Linux has improved in bits:

\+ More stable graphic drivers; Intel & nVidia now have stable, working
releases that don't require you to jump thru hoops to get the screen working,
as it used to be back then...

\+ Antialiased text. Seriously, it took a LONG time to get something working
properly, all the time in linux..

\+ The other major thing that happened is ... Chrome. Chrome is spotless on
linux nowadays, and personally, once I have an IDE, Chrome, and a few bits and
pieces I don't need a lot more these days.

I don't particularly think Linux has improved that much otherwise in terms of
desktop usability; it's still the same mess as before on the desktop IMO, but
at least the lower level bits have improved significantly...

------
MrQuincle
Perhaps the crowd is older and doesn't care about their image anymore?

Perhaps battery life or some other hardware consideration made them choose
other hardware above a MacBook?

Perhaps it is less accepted by your Linux peers to run another OS?

Perhaps Linux became better in supporting the daily work of a developer?

Perhaps there is a decoupling between the OS someone uses to develop versus
the OS used by their end-users due to the rise of the cloud?

~~~
mschuster91
> Perhaps battery life or some other hardware consideration made them choose
> other hardware above a MacBook?

I have yet to see a laptop running either any variant of Linux/BSD or Win7 (I
don't count W8/W10, that's not Windows, that's crap) achieving the same
battery endurance as a Macbook.

Apple really can do something unique as they can completely modify the OS X
kernel to squeeze every last bit of power-saving performance out of the CPU.

~~~
MrQuincle
I currently have the Lenovo Yoga 900. It is not better than a Macbook, but
with around 9 hours, there is no reason anymore to go for a Macbook. So better
battery life of competing deviced might be a factor, it was for me.

